# Grand débutant cherche livre Cocoa



## Kilian2 (15 Novembre 2005)

Voilà je souhaite programmer des applications Cocoa pendant mon temps libre
 or je n'y connais rien du tout,
 je m'interresse donc à un livre pour apprendre et celui ci m'a l'air bien quand pensez vous ? :

http://www.editions-eyrolles.com/Livre/9782212112320/cocoa-par-la-pratique
Est il bien si je programme avec Xcode 2.x ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lived Eht (15 Novembre 2005)

Je suis dans le même cas, mais je me demandais si un cours ou un tutorial en ligne serait peut-être mieux (fichiers demo et tout)?
Est-ce que quelqu'un connait un bon site pour ca?


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2005)

Vous pouvez déjà partir de ces sites, en particulier du premier en français (de toutes façons ils doit avoir des liens vers les autres eux-même liés entre eux)

projectomeg

cocoadevcentral

stepwise_VermontRecipes

Sinon le bouquin est pas mal mais, bien que je l'ai acheté, je n'y ai pas vraiment plongé  alors je n'ose pas trop m'avancer.


----------



## ntx (15 Novembre 2005)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> je m'interresse donc à un livre pour apprendre et celui ci m'a l'air bien quand pensez vous ? :
> 
> http://www.editions-eyrolles.com/Livre/9782212112320/cocoa-par-la-pratique
> Est il bien si je programme avec Xcode 2.x ?


Très bon choix pour un débutant et pour maîtriser les bases de Cocoa.    
Mais par la suite ne négliges pas ce que tu pourrais trouver sur le web pour les dernières technologies qui ne sont pas forcement abordées dans les livres (core data, bindings).


----------



## Céroce (16 Novembre 2005)

Oui, très bon bouquin, mais qui ne s'adresse certainement pas à un débutant complet... Commencez par bidouiller AppleScript Studio, c'est un conseil.
Cherchez davantage dans le forum, ce sujet a été maintes fois abordé.


----------



## Kilian2 (16 Novembre 2005)

Merci de vos reponses je vais donc surement me l'acheter tout en consultant le web


----------



## Flexo (17 Novembre 2005)

Pendant mes études j'avais une préférence pour les bouquins de chez O'reilly.
Donc si l'anglais ne vous rebute pas, je vous conseille de jeter un oeil sur les deux ouvrages  suivants (il existe peut-être des versions FR au pire).




_Cocoa in a Nutshell_




_Building Cocoa Applications: A Step by Step Guide_


----------

